# Frogging Rod?



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok, bass guys, what is your go to frogging rod? 

I have a Dobyn's Sierra 766 Heavy/Fast casting rod. It's listed as a flipping rod, but will this work double duty as a decent frog rod?

All opinions welcome. Thanks


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm kinda new to bass fishing, I haven't used the rod at all yet, but I plan on seeing how it casts a frog in the next couple afternoons if I get a chance.

Fwiw the rod they market and people like as a frog rod is listed as a Mag Heavy/Extra Fast.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Depends on how beefy you want. 
I use the MHX MB874 because I like the 7'3". Some use the MB904 as they want 7'6". If you want to go a little beefier and also use it to flip and pitch 3/8-1oz or also throw a whopper plopper use the FP885 at 7'4" it is badass. 

Links :https://www.mudhole.com/MHX-MB874-Mag-Bass-Rod-Blank
https://www.mudhole.com/MHX-MB904-Mag-Bass-Rod-Blank
https://www.mudhole.com/MHX-Flippin-Pitching-Rod-Blank-FP885-MHX-74-1pc-12-25-lb


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

To answer your other questions if you do not want to build. Yes the 766 will work as a frog rod but will be a heavier power frog rod than you would typically think of but no reason it wouldn't work. It might supper in up close accuracy but that would have to be a feel thing. Might be harder to load at close distances. 

The other rod you mention sounds to be a little closer to what you could want. Personally, I don't like an X-Fast for a frog but then again so many manufactures list something as an extra fast but in reality it is not. I think you are on the right track so far and will probably realize both rods have their place for a frog and something else.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Depends on how beefy you want.
> I use the MHX MB874 because I like the 7'3". Some use the MB904 as they want 7'6". If you want to go a little beefier and also use it to flip and pitch 3/8-1oz or also throw a whopper plopper use the FP885 at 7'4" it is badass.
> 
> Links :https://www.mudhole.com/MHX-MB874-Mag-Bass-Rod-Blank
> ...


Thanks for the info.
That rod I have lists lure weight range as 1/4oz to 2oz. I'm hoping it has enough tip to cast a frog. I'm 6'3" so I don't think I'll be bothered by the 7'6" but won't really know till I get on the boat and try it.

If it doesn't work I'll definitely check out the mhx blanks. I've got a fly rod made with one of their blanks and really like it.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Expride_A_Casting_Rods/descpage-SEAX.html


This 7’3” XH gets good reviews. 



I built 2 of the fp885 from MHX and they have been fantastic


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Dobyns 7'3" mag heavy. Favorite bass rod I own. Tip is soft enough to have some action but the butt end has enough backbone to turn big fish out of heavy cover.

I never understood why people used mag heavy rods after growing up fishing retention ponds. After moving near a big lake and losing multiple fish in matted cover and pads I can't fish without it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Dobyns 7'3" may heavy. Favorite bass rod I own. Tip is soft enough to have some action but the butt end has enough backbone to turn big fish out of heavy cover.
> 
> I never understood why people used mag heavy rods after growing up fishing retention ponds. After moving near a big lake and losing multiple fish in matted cover and pads I can't fish without it.


10-4 thanks, I threw my Dobyn's 766 Flipping rod last night off the dock with a smallish frog, I could get decent distance, but expect better once I am using a bit heavier frog. Might wait till I get on the boat and fish it before I decide to add another. I feel like this rod doesn't have quite as much tip as I'd like but def has the ass to move large fish and pin double hooks.

I just moved up to Talquin and lost a MONSTER last weekend on a Teckel frog, 10/12# class fish. I don't think the rod I was using really had enough power to pin those double hooks properly. I let the fish take it, reeled down, and set the hook with both arms, but when the fish came up the second time she shook the hook. I've been re-playing that blow up, and scene in my head since then.... hence the post.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Once you lose a fish like that it gets you looking for better tools for the situation. That's how my garage has ended up looking like a tackle shop.


----------

